
blog.pmarca.com: Film of the week: Startup.com - paul
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/06/film-of-the-wee.html
======
bootload
_"... He has since gone on to run a consulting firm that specializes in
restructuring failing startups ..."_

and co-founded <http://www.jumptv.com> with Herman ~
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24000>

